# Vzw_auth_client.zip



## jessesmith888 (Jul 15, 2011)

This vzw_auth_client is needed to run verizon Apps like nfl mobile. So if they aren't working on your rom of choice here ya go:

http://db.tt/k33QjBb

Edit: for aosp roms: sign in and make sure nfl mobile is working on a stock rom, make a titanium. backup! Flash back to cm7, install the vzw_auth_client then the backup of nfl mobile(app+ data) . Now you should be signed in and ready to go

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

NFL Mobile didn't work for me on OMFGB.


----------



## jessesmith888 (Jul 15, 2011)

What error did it show?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jcporter80 (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is the error I get.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Is this something you modified or did you simply copy it from somewhere?


----------



## jessesmith888 (Jul 15, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Is this something you modified or did you simply copy it from somewhere?


Pulled from another rom with working nfl mobile

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jessesmith888 (Jul 15, 2011)

jcporter80 said:


> Here is the error I get.


Edited original post

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

jessesmith888 said:


> Edit: for aosp roms: sign in and make sure nfl mobile is working on a stock rom, make a titanium. backup! Flash back to cm7, install the vzw_auth_client then the backup of nfl mobile. Now you should be signed in and ready to go


This won't work permanently. The authentication token will expire after a period of time and you'll have to repeat the process practically every day for this to continue.


----------



## jessesmith888 (Jul 15, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> This won't work permanently. The authentication token will expire after a period of time and you'll have to repeat the process practically every day for this to continue.


I haven't had to, but just reloading a titanium backup is quick enough.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jessesmith888 (Jul 15, 2011)

On cm7 you never get a chance to sign in to your account within the nfl mobile app. So I installed the vzw_auth_client and restored my titanium backup of nfl mobile (app+ data) which was already signed in and its working fine. Watched the packers last night 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jessesmith888 (Jul 15, 2011)

Well on bamf 4.9 the vzw_auth_client needed works great. Just install and its a go. CM7 did take a little work around to get signed in

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

How long have you allowed CM7 to go with it still working?


----------



## jessesmith888 (Jul 15, 2011)

I believe it stops periodically because it uses verizon network services for location based game blackouts.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

jessesmith888 said:


> I believe it stops periodically because it uses verizon network services for location based game blackouts.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


If you keep wifi enabled, that shouldn't happen. It should then use wifi-based network location.


----------



## jessesmith888 (Jul 15, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> How long have you allowed CM7 to go with it still working?


I have went a day and had to reinstall my ti-backup

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jessesmith888 (Jul 15, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> If you keep wifi enabled, that shouldn't happen. It should then use wifi-based network location.


And I wasn't at home when I got an error

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

jessesmith888 said:


> And I wasn't at home when I got an error
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


You don't have to be on a wifi network, you just have to have wifi turned on.


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

"jessesmith888 said:


> I haven't had to, but just reloading a titanium backup is quick enough.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


On cm7 you won't be able to just reload your backup since those credentials will have expired. You would have to go back to sense, make another ti backup, flash back to cm7, then restore.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Can you upload this again. I want to Try it


----------

